# im new to whf and i need help with my army



## hollow man514 (Nov 4, 2007)

me and my friends are getting into fantasy. my gf is choosing darkelves and my friend is choosing ogres while im chosing Chaos.

im thinking about chosing slaanesh. im just looking for help with the pros and cons of slaanesh and on some tactics to use with them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Before anyone can give you any advice with tactics, we need to know what kind of Slaaneshi troops you want to field. There are a tremendous number of options ranging from daemons, beasts of chaos, and mortals. Slaanesh daemons are VERY fast and hit quite hard, albeit they are not particularly sturdy. Mortals who follow Slaanesh are excellent for going toe to toe with units that cause Fear or Terror, since they really don't care-- they're Immune to Psychology.


----------



## demonkin (Nov 2, 2007)

theyre also good at fighting off most troops 
because they alwys strike first
and because of their immunity to psycology


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Slaanesh can of course be really fun to paint and model up and as i usually spend more time doing that than playing any army it always something worth a bit of thought before parting with cash.

I have started painting up a Chaos Mortals Tzeench army and must admit that that my knowledge of the rules is pretty slim to say the least.
But with the choice that Chaos offers and the Slaaneshi prediliction to vivid colours, pain and perversion it will offer you plenty of oppotunities to mad with brush and knife as well as being able to tailor your army to your playing style.

Let us know which you choose, how you get on and as always show me piccies!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its all about aesthetics! choose the army you like the look of. they all balance out in the end. i guess if play style comes into it, slaanesh are fairly delicate and subtle. their daemons arent as tough as khornate ones, or nurgle ones, so use them wisely.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

demonkin said:


> theyre also good at fighting off most troops
> because they alwys strike first
> and because of their immunity to psycology


Unfortunately, very few of their units actually have the Strikes First rule. Off the top of my head, only Steeds of Slaanesh and Greater Daemons, Daemon Princes, and Exalted Daemons (who don't get it by default but can buy it as a Daemonic Gift) have Strikes First. That's okay though, since they're really bloody fast regardless-- Steeds have a move of 10, so you'll probably get to charge.


----------



## hollow man514 (Nov 4, 2007)

i dont know most of the rules. but im thinking of a mostly mortal army with mabe a few beast men and deamons as rare or special choices. im not sure exactly how that works. and im thinking about making them mostly black with bright plaites on their armor or a bright trim. probably pink since purple would be too dark


----------



## hollow man514 (Nov 4, 2007)

this is the list i came up with on my first try. Id like some feedback on what you think about it

1 Aspiring champion of Chaos-80 pts
.mark of Slaanesh-20 pts
.armor of damnation (enemy re-rolls successful rolls to hit)-30 pts
.additional hand weapon (+1 attack)-4 pts

10 Warriors of chaos-140 pts
.mark of Slaanesh-20 pts

10 warriors of chaos-140 pts

5 war hounds of chaos-30 pts

5 war hounds of chaos-30 pts

at 21 guys i think its pretty small. but i added the armor of damnation with the ogres in mind and the warhounds so when my wariors are tied up in hth they can flank him. or mabe to get the charge on the ogres to tie them up so my warriors might be able to get the charge as well


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The best aspects of a Slanneshi army are the mobility of her troops, and the magic. Slanneshi magic is sometimes difficult to cast, but can really make or break a game defining moment. Warriors of Chaos are very slow for a list that works best at speed. Have you thought about going with a mix of Beasts and Daemons? With the number of Beast Skirmishers and the abilities of Slanneshi Daemons to get into combat very quickly, and of course adding in the Hounds of Chaos for just the reason you mentioned, you can field a fun army that does not spend the entire game reacting to your opponent's units, but causing them to react to yours. Such a list could be led best by a Daemonic General, or by a Beast General, your choice, and the inclusion of some good Slanneshi magic backup in the form of one or two spell-casters would be a great foundation for an army. Your General may be one of those casters, actually. Also, the conversion/painting potential of such an army is tremendous.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

How about this for a list....

Slanneshi Army Daemons/Beasts 1500pts

Lord/Hero - 510pts, 34% of Army Value
Exalted Daemon of Slannesh w/ Soul Hunger, Level 2 Slanneshi Magic
Bray Shaman w/ Staff of Darkoth, Level 2 Slanneshi Magic

*** The Daemon causes Terror, always strikes first, and gets to reroll those attacks. It can also cast two spells from the Lore of Slannesh. Consider its 20" flight move when thinking about how to cast those spells. On turn one, there wont be an enemy unit you cannot target. This is an expensive character, but one that can lead your army with style. The Bray Shaman leads the Beast contingent of your force. He knows 3 spells, thanks to the Staff of Darkoth (which grants you a movement spell that can allow your units to zoom across the field to get into quick mêlée combats). Keep him with the Herds or he'll easily become a casualty.

Core - 720pts, 48% of Army Value
2x 10 Daemonettes
2x 5 Mounted Daemonettes
1x 8 Furies
*** Consider the speed within these units... The Furies are there to keep pace with your Exalted Daemon, as they can also fly 20" per turn. They can screen your Exalted against shooting and most magic, though the Exalted cannot 'join' the unit. Furies also make great mage/war machine hunters and are crucial in setting up cross-fire situations. The Daemonettes are your solid block units. They don't have too many models because they don't really need them. The are Daemonic so they do not have to take panic checks and can absorb missile fire without having to worry about them sauntering off of the table. They have a respectable 10" charge, so can get into the fray on turn 3 against a static opponent, though you'll most likely have the action getting hotter before then. The Mounted Daemonettes are your clincher. What the Furies and Exalted don't get to, the Mounted Daemonettes will. The also have a 20" march/charge move, though they do need to keep terrain in mind. They'll hit hard, but don't take hits well, so timing and placement will be key to their victories.

Special - 120pts, 8% of Army Value
2x 5/5 Beast Herds w/ Musicians. 
*** These guys are skirmishers whose only role in life is to get in the way. Use them to advance 10" per turn up the field, screening your pedestrian Daemonettes and hiding your Bray Shaman. When the Daemonettes get the chance to get stuck in, or get charged themselves, the Herds can hit the flanks and cause the enemy unit to crumble and flee. Keep in mind that Beast Herds DO actually get a rank bonus, though the max benefit is only +2 (max) instead of the usual +3 that ranked units enjoy.

Rare - 150pts, 10% of Army Value
2x Slanneshi Spawn
*** These are the best of the Spawn. 3d6 movement in any direction and the ability to engage in mêlée without having to declare a charge and without having line of sight is simply awesome. These guys, along with the Furies, Exalted, and Mounted Daemons, will win you games. They are unbreakable, allowing your pedestrian Daemonettes and Herds to counter charge enemy units that were unfortunate enough to get in the way of a Spawn that will not die! Or, at least, most likely won't die on the first turn, thus giving you the chance to combi-charge and massacre.

The army has a total of 11 units (9 of which can contest quarters/objectives) and 64 models. It also has 6 Casting Dice, 4 Dispel Dice, and 5 Spells available to cast. It is not a magic heavy list, but has enough magic to really concern your opponents. The list is 1500pts on the nose.

I understand that you are most likely really working on smaller lists around the 500pts range, but I wanted to show you just how the Slanneshi army works (at least in my opinion). Chaos Warriors are really tough infantry, but become really expensive laggards against most other armies. They are just too defensive in nature, but have no ranged ability, so are either ignored, or ganged up on. Either way, they tend to spend more time off the table than on. Now, an almost all-cav Slanneshi army might be worth while...


----------



## hollow man514 (Nov 4, 2007)

i like this much better than my list. i used to play tyranids in 40k so i love speed and the slowness of the warriors was really bothering me. but one reason my list is the way it is is that i have yet to buy a beastmen codex. beastmen do intreage me along with deamons. would it be feasable to have a aspireing champion with the chalice of chaos and having deamonets as a core in a 500 point game? 

i like your list alot Hespithe i even saved it to use as a referece when i start getting up to 1500 points or more. i do like speed. but i do need to try to keep ogres in mind along with dark elfs because chances are ill be playing them more than any other race and how effective would the demonetts be against ogres since their more likely to get the charge?


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Slaanesh should do really well against DE and ok vs ogres but you need to use your speed 2 your advantage. avoid Dwarves and empire, warmachines and guns are incredibly effective against chaos


----------

